# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Any Killie people here?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What would be a good colorful killi for a 12 gallon cube tank?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What would be a good colorful killi for a 12 gallon cube tank?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I saw some nice orange ones with red on the fins and black speckling through the body, they were awesome, but the name escapes me....


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

A. splendoplure are communal, colorful, and easily found on aquabid.


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

Any (Chrom)aphyosemion will work. C. bivittatum, C. bitaeniatum, and C. splendopleure are among the most commonly-kept species. They are easily spawned and do well in planted tanks.

Here is a site where you can get some excellent killies and eggs for unbeatable prices.

I HIGHLY recommend these:
Chromaphysemion bitaeniatum 'Ekondo Titi'
C. bitaeniatum 'Ijebu Ode'
C. bivittatum 'Mundemba'
C. bivittatum 'Funge'

Can't really beat this:








Chromaphyosemion bivittatum 'Funge'

Also, Paraphyosemion gardneri nigerianum is colorful and seems to be pretty abundant. The most common one is the 'Misaje' form. Aphyosemion striatum is another one that seems to be common, at least among the killifish fanciers in my area. I have the 'Lambarene' form and it is very pretty and quite hardy.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

holy crap!!!!! i am now in love with killies....where do you go, bishop, to learn more about taking care of them and breeding them? what is your experience?


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

I actually have had very little experience with killies other than keeping a few Aphyosemions I happened to pick up at a local club auction. A lot of killie keepers will recommend one of the easier ones to start off with--namely A. striatum, A. gardneri nigerianum (also called Fundulopanchax gardneri nigerianus) or an easy Nothobranchius.

If you're interested in killies, the latest issue of TFH has some superb articles about their keeping and breeding, though the pictures aren't all that spectacular. These fish are not very photogenic, sort of like wild livebearers. You need to see them yourself to really be wowed. You think that C. bivittatum 'Funge' up there is colorful? Check out some of the Nothobranchius species--some of them will blind you they're so bright.

The C. bivittatum above will spawn in plants as much as it can, leaving eggs all over the tank, but the parents will only last three years, absolute tops. The eggs hatch out in two or three weeks and are pretty easy to raise. That's pretty much the point of keeping killies--to breed them.

The American Killifish Association has an excellent beginner's section. A great deal of information can be found on spawning certain genera of killifish on other internet sites as well. All of the different groups of killies do things differently. The Aphyos as a rule are fairly easy, with the Nothos being a bit more difficult, since they require the prolonged "incubation" of the eggs in moist peat moss outside of the aquarium. Some specialists keep stranger genera like Simpsonichthys, Epiplatys and the Central American Cynolebias.

Most of them can be bred in tanks as small as 2.5 gallons and are usually very prolific. I'd do an internet search if you're interested in keeping a particular species.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

ewww, yeah! There is a kille club here in Portland. Brian Perkins is one of the leading members. Maybe he can get me some of those!


----------



## danNYC (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi, I have Golden Wonder Killie(A. lineatus)in my 50gal comunity tank, I picked them up on a whim. I couldn't be happier!! Hardy is not the word!! I keep finding fry in my wet dry. YES they eat everything, even if it doesn't fit in there mouth.







, I was wondering if there where any other species with similar culture requirements?


----------



## Dapple (Sep 17, 2003)

Aw, you just missed out last meeting! I'm not sure what all was up for auction since I had Guard duty that weekend, but based on the mailing list it should have been some great stuff!

I have Chromaphyosemion splendopleure muyuka in my 12g. Most of the easy killies should be just fine in the cube although it's not ideal for breeding some. Just depends on what your goals are. It makes a nice grow-out/display tank though *grin*


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

You could even house an SJO in a 12g. When I got my gardeneri the killie breeder had a pair of SJO in a 10g. I'd seen pictures of them but hadn't realized they were 6" long. You'd have to get used to eyes bugging out and involuntary explitives though.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

We'll this link helped me pick out some fish for my new low light lanted 10g tank. I'm getting a pair of Aphyosemion australe gold. Should look good in my darker tank and from what I read they are easier to care for killies.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I got my pair of Aphyosemion australe gold on Monday. Little bugger really doesn't stop moving for a photo. But I'll keep trying.









They really are pretty fish. People thought I was goofy when I opened the box at work and proved it was not plants this time, but fish! LOL

A few more pictures are in the photo gallery on my website. Okay time to hatch some BBS for these little suckers.


----------

